# New Strategy to get Tips ?



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

I didn't Do/say the following to get a tip... But it gives me a idea and maybe it can work from you ...

Last night I get to the dropoff and it's a customer I've delivered to multiple times at this same location... Never a tip ... So I just comment "I believe I've Delivered to You a few times before, Have a Good Night" ... Woke up today to a decent Tip from that Delivery ... I guess she thought about it and thought "let me tip before he does something to my food next time" .. lol ... I would never of course ... But hey I'm going to use that line for now on even on new customers.lol might spook or guilt them into tipping .. lol


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi there this is William the driver with GrubHub I have a delivery for you. Thank you. Have a great day have a great evening have a great weekend.

I save the bad attitude for when I'm stuck in traffic. But that's pretty much my pre-programmed response


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I may include that in my repertoire.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

"Hey! How's it going? Postmates for..? Okay, thanks a bunch! Enjoy your food!"

I get decent tips, typically, relative to what I deliver of course.. But people like to see a hustle and that you know what you're doing, where you're going. I read instructions, use the call box, jog up stairs for exercise, a bonus if you keep the food hot. Might as well make the best of it, I've already got an efficient system going. I've gotten a couple large tips lately. $40, $21, $15.. I think i average at least $20-$40 a day in tips. I realize that I used to deliver 50+ boxes with Amazon in 3 hours, to the front door, all for $54 dollars. This is way less work on par with that money plus tips if you hit it right. My advice, chipper attitude, less complaining, go for a jog, it's good for you anyways.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Where do you guys see I had an attitude in my post ? ... it was just me kind of thinking out loud realizing I've delivered to her a couple times before .. I actually said it with a smile and told her have a nice day....and for the record I do all the above "hello this is Lorenzo with (insert Company, I do a couple .. lol) yadda yadda... go up 5 Story walk ups after riding my pedal bike to the location 3 miles away ... still smile , still tell them have a nice day /night /ENJOY etc... still no Tip most of the time and turn around and do it again still for the next delivery .... postmates I've gotten a couple more tips, but you dont know u did till a week later.. and I can tell they use preset percentages cause the tips be odd amounts like $5.52 etc (which was the highest individual tip) 

My original Post happened on a uber eats order .. postmates is only worth it based on tips but they not guaranteed... 1 order I delivered a prepaid , pre orderedburrito a couple blocks away , got a bigger tip than the Order of going to a store shopping for the items, calling the customer to confirm the items as the instructions wasn't clear, to which she realized after and apologized for and was happy I called and didn't get the wrong thing, waited on line, delivered a few miles away ... very small Tip .....so just cause you show hustle and good attitude and they know you doing work on their behalf, does not guarantee Tips or Good tips.. mind you I'm in NYC , alot of the people who use these services are entitled Pricks ...and some assume we get paid a higher rate and tip already out of the few they're charged, especially with uber ...


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Never said you had an attitude, speaking in general. Lots of people on here do though.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Never said you had an attitude, speaking in general. Lots of people on here do though.


Ok cause you was the 2nd person who commented about attitude in this thread ... of course you can't tell tone by text on Both of our ends.... in a lot of these situations I should have a attitude tho... after a delivery I might be cursing them out under my breath as I ride to the next pick up... but by the time I'm at the restaurant in smiling again ... Lol...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

Some of the attitudes are valid, maybe it shouldn’t be directed at the customer—sometimes it should—but it’s mainly DD, UE, PM and GH dropping the ball and it falls on our ratings and payout/tips.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> "Hey! How's it going? Postmates for..? Okay, thanks a bunch! Enjoy your food!"
> 
> I get decent tips, typically, relative to what I deliver of course.. But people like to see a hustle and that you know what you're doing, where you're going. I read instructions, use the call box, jog up stairs for exercise, a bonus if you keep the food hot. Might as well make the best of it, I've already got an efficient system going. I've gotten a couple large tips lately. $40, $21, $15.. I think i average at least $20-$40 a day in tips. I realize that I used to deliver 50+ boxes with Amazon in 3 hours, to the front door, all for $54 dollars. This is way less work on par with that money plus tips if you hit it right. My advice, chipper attitude, less complaining, go for a jog, it's good for you anyways.


The return of the Peasant

Or is it just another schill making more than all those "hustling" hard for a living for the scraps these new slave drivers are offering?

It makes more sense for them to just pay better or charge more & they could save all the money they waste on all these poor pathetic schills fighting the obvious horrible nature of this new form of "work". Just think how much money has been spent by all these companies on all those miserable script readers over the years.

Queue the typical "freedom to be your own boss & work your own hours & gross more than you would scrubbing toilets" BS schill line in 3,2,.......


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> "Hey! How's it going? Postmates for..? Okay, thanks a bunch! Enjoy your food!"
> 
> I get decent tips, typically, relative to what I deliver of course.. But people like to see a hustle and that you know what you're doing, where you're going. I read instructions, use the call box, jog up stairs for exercise, a bonus if you keep the food hot. Might as well make the best of it, I've already got an efficient system going. I've gotten a couple large tips lately. $40, $21, $15.. I think i average at least $20-$40 a day in tips. I realize that I used to deliver 50+ boxes with Amazon in 3 hours, to the front door, all for $54 dollars. This is way less work on par with that money plus tips if you hit it right. My advice, chipper attitude, less complaining, go for a jog, it's good for you anyways.


I agree with a lot of this. Just act like you give a sht and you will stand out since most drivers don't. He'll just using your hot/cold bag will make you stand out since 90% don't use it. Dress clean and presentable. I see so many drivers in gym shorts or tank tops or flip flops. Nobody wants some scrub handing them their food. Don't call the customer down to get their food. That's instant no tip. Just putting in a little effort will make you stand out esp to repeat customers. Fortunately it's easy since most drivers seem to try their best not to get tips.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> The return of the Peasant
> 
> Or is it just another schill making more than all those "hustling" hard for a living for the scraps these new slave drivers are offering?
> 
> ...


I don't have anything to prove to you, m8. Take your unsolicited, pseudo-intellectual insight somewhere else. A lot of things make sense, that's not how things are set up though. I never said it was a gold mine, it's a grind. Combined with my other delivery gig, it works for me. For plenty of people, it's currently better than their old situation. So, start another company with better pay or pipe down.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

The simple fact that we are delivering them their food and they don't have to get off their lazy A**es alone , should warrant A tip .. .... Me personally I dress presentable period cause that's how I dress ... plus I'm in Manhattan and deliver to alot of offices and professional places ... it's also a very Lonely Job ... so whenever I get the chance to engage in a pleasant convo with a customer I do ... .. but no matter how well you dress , how much effort you put in .. how much you make a customer laugh and smile it doesn't guarantee a tip ... 5+ story walkups, Incliment weather , issues with your vehicle, almost getting hit by cars (their fault) .. doesn't matter.. most customers just care about getting their food . We don't exist to them we don't have a face or a name ... also there is the issue of some customers really thinking the tip is includ ed already ....


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> The simple fact that we are delivering them their food and they don't have to get off their lazy A**es alone , should warrant A tip .. .... Me personally I dress presentable period cause that's how I dress ... but no matter how well you dress , how much effort you put in .. how much you make a customer laugh and smile it doesn't guarantee a tip ... 5+ story walkups, Incliment weather , issues with your vehicle, almost getting hit by cars (their fault) .. doesn't matter.. most customers just care about getting their food . We don't exist to them we don't have a face or a name ... also there is the issue of some customers really thinking the tip is includ ed already ....


Yap, well said, thank you!

I don't doubt that attitude and chipperness improves your chances some, anywhere from a little to a lot but guaranteed in my area... And I've delivered more than once in my life, for different companies, various areas... In some areas with some companies the tips come one after the next and you can be having a bad day and with a bad attitude they tip you because they want you to have a good day, meanwhile in other areas they simply will not tip and I don't care if you are King Dapper of SmoothMoves.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

some people already have in their mind to tip you automatically before they even know your attitude ... .. some of the cash tips i've gotten they already had in their hand waiting to give me, some calling me back cause i start to walk away before they can reach out, not expecting it ..


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s true most UE customers will not tip no matter what you do. This is the reason many of them even use UE in the first place. I’m just saying just put in a little effort to at least give yourself a chance of getting tipped.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's true most UE customers will not tip no matter what you do. This is the reason many of them even use UE in the first place. I'm just saying just put in a little effort to at least give yourself a chance of getting tipped.


Agreed, the effort needs to be there regardless.


----------

